
Top Tech Companies That Pay Engineers The Most - peter123
http://gigaom.com/2009/03/01/top-10-tech-companies-that-pay-engineers-the-most/
======
likpok
I wonder what the variance on those numbers is. It can be important. For
example, the average salary of the 1984 class anthropology* majors from UNC:
Chapel Hill is several million __. This is because Michael Jordan was in that
class.

* not sure if this is the correct major __or the correct number. It is much larger than you would expect

------
Arubis
By contrast, a lot of folks around my office joke that TI (the big one in
Texas) stands for Tiny Income.

Realistically, we're probably a bit ahead of the middle of the pack,
compensation-wise.

------
gaius
_I am surprised, however, by the absence of Cisco Systems and Intel._

Intel is notorious, tho': <http://www.faceintel.com/>

------
djahng
The average bonus at Google is almost half of their average salary? That seems
a little skewed.

~~~
gaius
Nah, it just means they hired a bunch of HR people from investment banks.

